# FLARE-BettaBoy11's Journal



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Journal attempt #3. Let's hope I can keep this up.
Here in Prince Edward Island, Canada, we only have a few pet stores (Petsmart, PetCulture, Pet Valu, and 2 LFS) Only one of them keeps semi-healthy fish. 
I got my fish, Pi, at Petsmart. He was cellophane and spotted, and, at the time I thought he was a dalmation. He is a marble.
I've had him for just over 6 months. 
Pi is a good bubble nester, and a very grumpy boy. He's currently living in a 3.5 gallon tank.
To conclude I'll post a collage of Pi, showing all his colour changes overtime. I'll (hopefully) make a full post soon!


----------

